# CYPRUS Wine Tour Organiser Required



## smartie123 (Jul 5, 2010)

CYPRUS
Hi
I am trying to organise s wine tour of cyprus for about 15 people something on the line of a all day tour with some local information, if your able to include some commetory maybe on the history of Cyprus that would be great, we would also be very interested in the recent 'troubles'. Ideally this would be with a night stop over at vine yard/winary.

I can probably provide the transport for the party.

If you are able to assit drop me a PM.

Masny thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

smartie123 said:


> CYPRUS
> Hi
> I am trying to organise s wine tour of cyprus for about 15 people something on the line of a all day tour with some local information, if your able to include some commetory maybe on the history of Cyprus that would be great, we would also be very interested in the recent 'troubles'. Ideally this would be with a night stop over at vine yard/winary.
> 
> ...


Is this wine tour free of charge or are you charging a fee for it?


----------



## smartie123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry for a little confussion, but i am in need of someone to organise a wine trip for me... and some colleagues. 

Some executive down time!! and am would like to try the local wines and see were they sare made

Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

smartie123 said:


> Sorry for a little confussion, but i am in need of someone to organise a wine trip for me... and some colleagues.
> 
> Some executive down time!! and am would like to try the local wines and see were they sare made
> 
> Many thanks


There are plenty of travel companies who do tours of the wineries. You would be better off to contact some of them. Its never a good idea to trust such a thing to amateurs.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

When is your event? I know a tour guide in Paphos who does this sort of thing for professional groups and she is excellent.


----------



## smartie123 (Jul 5, 2010)

theresoon said:


> When is your event? I know a tour guide in Paphos who does this sort of thing for professional groups and she is excellent.


Sounds great, we are quite flexible would you be able to PM me contact details?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I think you need to have posted 5 times before being able to receive PMs. As soon as you do I can PM you her name and number. Btw, where will you be staying? 

Dina


----------



## smartie123 (Jul 5, 2010)

*thanks again*



theresoon said:


> I think you need to have posted 5 times before being able to receive PMs. As soon as you do I can PM you her name and number. Btw, where will you be staying?
> 
> Dina


WIll look at where the proposed tour can take us the route ect


----------



## smartie123 (Jul 5, 2010)

smartie123 said:


> WIll look at where the proposed tour can take us the route ect


Am not sure how many places there are to visit, maybe we can do a tour of 2 or 3 differnt vinyards then combine it with a Paphos night out and a meal

look forward to the information.

Thanks


----------

